# H: PayPal W: Juan Diaz Daemonettes, OOP Pink Horrors



## CleverAntics (Aug 11, 2010)

Heya; looking to acquire the specified models as the title suggests. While I'm located in the USA, I am willing to go international in order to obtain the OOP Daemonettes, as I know their rarity is an issue if I stick to national only. 

Also looking for previous edition metal Pink Horrors before they turned plastic. 

Don't mind the conditions so long as they aren't mutilated or the like. Have PayPal to purchase with. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

pm sent


----------

